# Big TSH Fluctuations



## mblanken (Dec 19, 2014)

So I had some bloodwork done at the hospital for a separate issue. It was there that the Doc informed me that my TSH was 12.7 (.465-4.68) and that I was Hypo and needed further testing and to talk to my GP about it. I called the GP right away to get an appt. She put me on Synthroid right away and said she wanted me to go in for repeat bloodwork in 1 week. So a week later I got bloodwork done again and my TSH was 3.98 (.465-4.68) Thyroxine Free was 1.1 (.78-2.19) My GP says this jump in TSH is not medically possible and that she thinks the hospital messed up my bloodwork. I am so confused  I do have some Hypo symptoms but now my doc says I'm normal and it was lab error. Has this happened to anyone else???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

And add in an ultra-sound of your thyroid. Having a "baseline" is good and ruling out cancer is good!

That I believe is ridiculous. I hope she did not take you off the Synthroid and I do hope that you are going to immediately go doctor shopping.

And get some if not all of the above tests. TSH can fluctuate like crazy depending on what is exactly wrong. Many describe it like going on a roller coaster ride.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your TSH went down - what am I missing?

It went down because you started Synthroid.



> TSH was 12.7 (.465-4.68) to TSH was 3.98 (.465-4.68)


Thyroxine Free was 1.1 (.78-2.19) - goal for this lab is 3/4 of range.

Did your GP run any further testing on you other than what's listed? Did they palpitate your thyroid? Do you ever have thyroid pain?

THS is diagnostic for detecting a possible thyroid issue - your first test showed somethign was happening. Once you started replacement medications TSH became useless because it lags up to 6 weeks and does not accurately reflect thyroid hormones in your blood. only the Free T-4 and Free T-3 can do that.


----------



## mblanken (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes TSH went from 12.7 to 3.98 in one week. I was on synthroid for that one week but she said that it doesn't start working that quickly. I know nothing about Thyroid issues so I wanted to verify with others. Thanks!


----------

